# Pittsburgh PA - Steel City Reptile Expo



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Calling all Pittsburgh area froggers! We will be vending at the Steel City Reptile Expo this weekend at the Iceoplex in Southpointe.

Here are some of the frogs we'll have with us:
Thumbnail Juveniles and Froglets: Chazuta, Vanzolini, Southern Variabilis, Benedicta, Arena Blanca

Tinctorius Juveniles and Froglets: Giant Orange, Azureus, Patricia, Powder Blue, La Fumee, Cobalt, Green & Bronze Auratus, Green Sipiliwini, Monts Atachi, Fine Spot Leucs, Banded Leucs, Bicolor, Orange Terribilis

We also have some proven and/or sexed pairs that we will bring if there is any interest.
Proven - Oyapock, Bakhuis, Giant Orange, Regina, Leucomelas, Azureus, Citronella, Patricia, Matecho, True Sipiliwini, Saul Yellow Back, Orange Terribilis

Sexed - Yellow Back, Green Sipiliwini

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

We will also be bringing ABG style soil, wood accents, fruit fly cultures both fresh starts as well as producing, leaves and some really lush fresh moss hope to see some other Froggers from the area

Scott


----------

